
Optimal vs. Possible - sudoscience
https://medium.com/@timfrietas/possible-vs-optimal-91c9d0d485d5
======
ggm
_" Perfect is the enemy of good. Perfect is the enemy of good is an aphorism,
an English variant of the older better is the enemy of good, which was
popularized by Voltaire in French form."_

